# Low price but lacking in important features



## a1Jim

Good review


----------



## Julian

Sounds to me like it's time to buy a bosch.


----------



## DocStock

I have one of these Dewalt's along with several other brands including the Bosch. I have a store fixture installation business and all my guys prefer the Bosch… I agree with Julian
Stock


----------



## rhybeka

thanks for the review! I've been thinking hard about which jigsaw would be my next purchase and was sitting on the fence about dewalts, bosch or possibly a makita… and I was going for a corded - tired of investing in batteries


----------

